# 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (part dou)



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

ok so here's the new top 20 thread
If I missed anyone post up and let's see who can get the first NA 2.5L into the 14s!

Please anyone and everyone that has run their 2.5L post your times and mods and i will add you to the list, company cars are welcome. If you have a timeslip post it up as well.

To submit an entry post the following:
Username - [email protected]
ex: Audi4u/[email protected] - [email protected] - Rabbit

1.) Golf 2.0T - [email protected] - 97 GTI AWD 2.5T Swap


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (JAK-RBT)*

I need to do a run, maybe next year.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (VrstewartW)*

You missed me.
'08 Rabbit, bone stock, on stock 15in tire (Continental): [email protected]
EDIT: Time slip










_Modified by FlyingIan at 5:30 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks ^^
List has been updated


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

Sick i like this thread.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (JAK-RBT)*

my slip








70 degrees out and 80% humidity, Conti all seasons, APR 93 oct program, Carbonio CAI, ECS lightweight crank pulley, Stock cat with straight pipe back, ECS torque mount insert, NLS short shifter, Spare and backseat removed.


_Modified by JAK-RBT at 7:57 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

^ Mods?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_^ Mods?

Conti all seasons, APR 93 oct program, Carbonio CAI, ECS lightweight crank pulley, Stock cat with straight pipe back, ECS torque mount insert, NLS short shifter, Spare and backseat removed.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

Bump
anyone make it out to the track before winter?
I was hoping to but tonights the last night to go and I have to work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (JAK-RBT)*

Any clue how much the Tiptronic trans affects 1/4 mile times?
BTW: You guys should also post your times on http://www.dragtimes.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'm planning to shatter the record in march.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## steveooo0o8913 (Apr 24, 2009)

09 Vw Rabbit- Ran a [email protected] MPH


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (steveooo0o8913)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I'm planning to shatter the record in march.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










make it happen andre http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *steveooo0o8913* »_09 Vw Rabbit- Ran a [email protected] MPH

Thanks, list has been updated


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

where are the jetta's???


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Winter mode.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (JAK-RBT)*

[email protected] First time ever at the track with this car. Air temp was like 38deg lol. I spun most of 1st gear.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I'm planning to shatter the record in march.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Andre I'm curious what you're doing to facilitate getting all that power to the ground. What do you think it's going to take to get into the 12's?
Awesome!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brabbit32* »_[email protected] First time ever at the track with this car. Air temp was like 38deg lol. I spun most of 1st gear.


Nice time for a car without a chip.

_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_
Andre I'm curious what you're doing to facilitate getting all that power to the ground. What do you think it's going to take to get into the 12's?
Awesome!









I can't say I was proud of the time the car ran, would have ran more but I was limited to a max rpm of 5800 with a large turbo. low rpm and large turbos don't mix. The car would have ran 12's that day. 
The way the car sits today is much faster, I was sandbagging some stuff waiting for the competition, but the are taking to long.....lol
Next year it will be on slicks, reving to 8k rpms and e85. Its going to be a jaw dropper to say the least.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (Brabbit32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brabbit32* »_[email protected] First time ever at the track with this car. Air temp was like 38deg lol. I spun most of 1st gear.


Awesome run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
updated the list

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Nice time for a car without a chip.
I can't say I was proud of the time the car ran, would have ran more but I was limited to a max rpm of 5800 with a large turbo. low rpm and large turbos don't mix. The car would have ran 12's that day. 
The way the car sits today is much faster, I was sandbagging some stuff waiting for the competition, but the are taking to long.....lol
Next year it will be on slicks, reving to 8k rpms and e85. Its going to be a jaw dropper to say the least. 









can't wait dude










_Modified by JAK-RBT at 4:13 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Salty VW* »_
Any clue how much the Tiptronic trans affects 1/4 mile times? 

Anyone? Any of those times posted above ran with a Tip trans?


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Salty VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salty VW* »_Anyone? Any of those times posted above ran with a Tip trans?









I'm pretty sure some of them are, but you'll have to go back into the old thread to figure out which ones.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_
I'm pretty sure some of them are, but you'll have to go back into the old thread to figure out which ones.

Too much work. I'll default to speculation.


----------



## chrissisc0 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (Salty VW)*

i might be going to the track tonight maybe i'll jump on the list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveooo0o8913 (Apr 24, 2009)

09 Rabbit All stock except for Carbonio CAI
R/T .260
60' 2.274
330 6.355
1/8 9.724
MPH 72.42
1000 12.646
1/4 15.127
MPH 91.47
I'll post the picture of the time slip when I get home. That was the best of 3 runs. Other two
15.202
15.194


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (steveooo0o8913)*

Wow dude amzing run for just a cai. These '09s are putting down some impressive times stock but that's just unreal. Congrats on being the fastest NA rabbit so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (steveooo0o8913)*

Low 15's with only an intake? Bull****, we all know 2.5's are slow.








.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## steveooo0o8913 (Apr 24, 2009)

No bull****. I have 3 time slips from last night. I don't have the time slips from before the CAI but I made two runs, the best being 15.7. I don't know how to explain it, it was about 45 degrees out, the lanes were good. One of my buddies has a video of my 15.194 run and I think the 15.127. I'll post the slips up shortly.


----------



## steveooo0o8913 (Apr 24, 2009)

Btw, thanks JAK-RBT


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (steveooo0o8913)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveooo0o8913* »_No bull****. I have 3 time slips from last night. I don't have the time slips from before the CAI but I made two runs, the best being 15.7. I don't know how to explain it, it was about 45 degrees out, the lanes were good. One of my buddies has a video of my 15.194 run and I think the 15.127. I'll post the slips up shortly. 

I believe you. I was pretending to be a 2.0T driver for a second.


----------



## steveooo0o8913 (Apr 24, 2009)

ha gotcha. trust me, after I seen these times on here with different mods it was hard for me to believe thats what I ran ha


----------



## stuvy (Jul 25, 2005)

Anyone gonna post the altitude of the tracks there running? 
I have a bone stock rabbit, ran on 19's but couldn't break 17.2 seconds.
Stock 2.0l GTI's were only running 16.2-16.5
But the track is 3400 feet above sea level.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L top 20 1/4 mile thread (JAK-RBT)*

Myself on the right
Carbonio, Testpipe, Techtonics Dual Borla, APR 91


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

list has been updated
March can't come soon enough!


----------



## steveooo0o8913 (Apr 24, 2009)

That's weird. I don't understand, chezze has 4 good mods & runs 15.8...I have intake and ran 15.127. What gives? JAK-RBT what kind of wheels are you running on?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (steveooo0o8913)*

17" goals with conti all seasons. Not doubting u but post ur timeslip to make it legit. My guess is u were running at a very good track closer to sea level and did everything right.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (steveooo0o8913)*

His post says conti all seasons so probably stock. I have been pouring over the numbers since posting. I dont understand how you can run a 15.1, are you doing weight reduction?
Possible factors:
-I ran with a little extra weight beyond the spare tire. Didn't really think to remove it prior to the race.








-Elevation
-Tires
Once I get headers in (in the mail) I am going back to the track in December with as little weight as possible but nothing too drastic.

Edit:
Are goals any wider than stock?


_Modified by chezzestix at 4:54 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (chezzestix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chezzestix* »_

Edit:
Are goals any wider than stock?

_Modified by chezzestix at 4:54 PM 11-22-2009_

if "stock" is the 15" steelies then yes. goals are 7.5" wide. Steelies come with a 195 a/s tires and im running 225 a/s tires on my goals. Steelies are lighter though


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

Well here is a better question then. Do your tires keep planted better than 15" steelies? Once I hit 2500K in first I am all spin until the shift. 195s just don't hold up to 185ft/lb.


----------



## steveooo0o8913 (Apr 24, 2009)

As far as weight reduction, none (except for spare). I had a quarter tank of gas each time I've been to the track. I launch between 2500-3500. I'm running 15' steelies on stock tires, stock suspension, etc. Only other mods I have to the car are cosmetic (lip, eyelids, grill). I have the pictures of the time slips, looking for my USB cord now to upload. From what I hear, the track I go to (Atco Raceway NJ) is pretty close to sea level, correct me if I'm wrong. I shift at 5800 1st through 4th. I have the same problem Chezzestix, all of first I'm spinning until I shift to second. Something is coming into play, whether it be the fact that I have a 09, or just how I drive. 15.8 was my best run bone stock. Then again, I only had 2 runs stock. What about you two- What do you launch at? What RPM range do you shift at? Etc.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (steveooo0o8913)*

Its an auto but she is chipped so redline is 6.5K. First gear shift is usually 5.5 grand. I launch at 2500ish because her first peak is at 3000. In drivers races I do pretty good most times. R/T under .6 and I have seen multiple R/Ts under .2. Damn near killed an Impala SS that way.
My biggest problem is I found out that the way my exhaust was drooping and I had a hole in my exhaust that was bleeding back pressure. I had been wondering how guys with my almost exact setup were running 15.3s. She perked right up when I fixed that issue.
I'm coming for that fastest NA award. I've got headers and a lightweight pulley in the mail.








Mods on Dec 8th (my next run):
Carbonio, Lightweight Pulley, Torque Arm Insert, Evolution Tuning Header, USP Testpipe, Tectonics Dual Borla, Apr Stage 2


_Modified by chezzestix at 10:10 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (chezzestix)*

You burn rubber with that Tippy? Must be the lower altitude there. I've not tried the braking under power method you mention though. For what it's worth, I weighed the 15's with 205's and they're 38lbs. My MOMO 16's with 205 rubber weigh in at 42lbs. Call me nuts but I can feel more power with the lighter 15 inch steelies. I know there's some very expensive OZ rims out there (17 inch minimum) that are around 15 lbs that would be lighter than the steelies by about 2lbs.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

I'm hoping to get a run in with steelies when the track opens back up in the spring. I've been launching between 2800 and 3000 rpms but I bring my tires down to 28psi. I hardly spin the tires halfway through first and it hooks up and goes. It's a 5 speed with 17" goals and 225 tires


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_You burn rubber with that Tippy?

One time last year I was going slow in 2nd (this is on the street, I think I was waiting to turn left), and I accidentally got on the gas too much... wheelspin. That was on 16" stock Conti's (205/55), dry pavement.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

bumpin this up for anyone hitting the track soon
Lets see who can get the first NA rabbit in the 14's
And you better post a timeslip if you do


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_bumpin this up for anyone hitting the track soon
Lets see who can get the first NA rabbit in the 14's
And you better post a timeslip if you do

and a video


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Any new numbers? I just ordered a header and exhaust and already have a intake looking to go to the track when I get them installed.


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

I should have numbers this month. Just have to get the right wheels.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

i will be the 1st to hit the 14s(i hope) soon as i get back from iraq and hit my track that same week by then . i will have CAI, header w/highflow , exhaust, pulley,uni stg 2+, and my flaken 615 tires! i know im going to be in the 14 then i hit 15.2 with stock wheels/tires CAI, uni sgt 1,testpipe and exhaust
i will be home in early may


_Modified by easy cheese at 5:24 AM 3-14-2010_


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Going to Englishtown next weekend, it rained straight from Fri into Sunday over here =( I've got a tip with mods so should be fun


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_i will be the 1st to hit the 14s(i hope) soon as i get back from iraq and hit my track that same week by then . i will have CAI, header w/highflow , exhaust, pulley,uni stg 2+, and my flaken 615 tires! i know im going to be in the 14 then i hit 15.2 with stock wheels/tires CAI, uni sgt 1,testpipe and exhaust
i will be home in early may

_Modified by easy cheese at 5:24 AM 3-14-2010_

I'd say you have a good chance hitting the 14s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_
I'd say you have a good chance hitting the 14s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i hope so!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

cant wait to see everyones numbers this season
post em up as soon as possible!


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Car is all ready for tommorow got all the junk out and going for trophy day at Englishtown tommorow with my neighbor. Glad we got the test pipe in with all this nice weather! Times will be posted up tommorow late afternoon/evening! =D


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (elf911)*

Awesome man let's see some good runs to start the season off


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

i will be going to the track aswell this upcoming may, last time i ran all i had was a evoms intake and no mufflers. i got a 15.6 and with full wieght and half a tank of gas lol...i plan to lose as much wieght as possible and i have also added a bunch of mounts to reduce wheel hop. i just want to see the difference the mounts make on the track


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (eddi3okic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddi3okic* »_i will be going to the track aswell this upcoming may, last time i ran all i had was a evoms intake and no mufflers. i got a 15.6 and with full wieght and half a tank of gas lol...i plan to lose as much wieght as possible and i have also added a bunch of mounts to reduce wheel hop. i just want to see the difference the mounts make on the track

what mounts did you get?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (elf911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elf911* »_Car is all ready for tommorow got all the junk out and going for trophy day at Englishtown tommorow with my neighbor. Glad we got the test pipe in with all this nice weather! Times will be posted up tommorow late afternoon/evening! =D

What were your times?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be hitting up the track tuesday night and doing everything I can to get down into the 14s. 
Figured out that I can lose around 170lbs. by removing the spare and foam with tools, entire rear seat, and the front passenger seat. 
If I can get ahold of some steelies I may run 2 in the back to get rid of some rotational weight but I'm goin to keep the goals with 225s up front so I can get a good launch still. 
Not really sure what to expect I just hope I can do alittle better than 15.1 atleast. I'll post up what happens when I get home tuesday night.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

good luck but i wanan be the 1st one in the 14s i got all the parts to do it im just stuck in iraq for about 30 more days i going tothe track the 1st weekn after i get home and put my parts on


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

This needs some jetta love. No jetta cars are up there. Is it just because of the extra weight or just no one with a jetta really mods/ takes it to the tracks?


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Jettakid18)*

i would say both man , but the extra weight dont help


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_good luck but i wanan be the 1st one in the 14s i got all the parts to do it im just stuck in iraq for about 30 more days i going tothe track the 1st weekn after i get home and put my parts on

well considering u have more and maybe better mods than me you definitely have a better chance. I have no new mods since my last run so all I can do is drive better. Let the battle for the 14s begin


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

haha will man i will bee at the track the 1st weekend of may so you got that long hhaha


_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_
well considering u have more and maybe better mods than me you definitely have a better chance. I have no new mods since my last run so all I can do is drive better. Let the battle for the 14s begin


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Best I could pull out of 3 runs was a [email protected] tonight. Hopefully next Tuesday will be a little cooler and I'll have a 1/4 tank of gas instead of 3/4


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

damn man that sucks good luck next time! but i still wanna be the 1stl









_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_Best I could pull out of 3 runs was a [email protected] tonight. Hopefully next Tuesday will be a little cooler and I'll have a 1/4 tank of gas instead of 3/4


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

it's alll about weight. 14's are coming no problem. Is anyone running an LSD or a lighter(not dual mass) fly wheel?


_Modified by mk5RABt at 5:17 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*

I think once I get my sub setup out next time along with all the seats and spare and throw some stealies on the rears I'll have done just about everything I can within reason. 
If I still can't get into the 14s it's time for another engine mod lol.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

I would even take out the passenger seat


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (mk5RABt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5RABt* »_I would even take out the passenger seat

I did. Just wasn't able to take out my sub setup last time. Which is about 60+ lbs.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

dang thats some time


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

going to the track again tomorrow if it doesn't rain. Gonna be really humid though so not the best running conditions


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I didn't get into the 14s but I did take the lead back for the fastest na rabbit. 
*[email protected]*
75 degrees out with 27% humidity
Mods: 17in goals with 225/45 conti all seasons, Carbonio cai, APR 93 stage 1, dumped straight pipe catback exhaust, ecs lightweight pulley, NLS short shifter, ecs trans mount insert
Weight reduction: engine cover, spare tire w/ tools, rear seat, front passenger seat, 1/4 tank of gas, all mufflers removed








EDIT:
Here's how my night went:
Run #1 <-- horrible launch 
60' 2.477 
[email protected] 
Run #2 <-- bogged launch
60' 2.391
[email protected]
Run #3 <-- best run 
60' 2.296
*[email protected]*
Run #4 <-- best 60' but missed third 
60' 2.283 
[email protected]
Run#5 <-- good run but not the best
60' 2.304
[email protected]

_Modified by JAK-RBT at 7:36 AM 4-7-2010_


_Modified by JAK-RBT at 7:37 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Another note on my weight reduction
Stock curb weight for an '08 manual 5 speed is 2975lbs.
I've removed:
Spare w/ tools ~35lbs.
Entire rear seat ~70lbs.
Front Passenger seat ~65lbs.
Stock Mufflers ~25lbs.
9.75 gal of gas ~58.5lbs.
engine cover ~5lbs.
Total = 258.5lbs. removed
2975lbs - 285.5lbs = 2716.5lbs.
add 22lbs for my skidplate and my car weighs in at about 2,738.5lbs.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

man it sucks you still get get below 15.1 man keep try , im almost home and on my way to get that 14sec post!


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry for the HUGE delay in updating work has been killing me with overtime. My car ran like #[email protected]% and then I popped out the vagcom and did a scan....guess who needs to get his coils replaced under VW's program







My R/T were nice got a few .1's and unfortunately red lit once with a -0.0012 but still got my trophy and a kill sticker. Best time was my 1st run (before the CEL popped up) and was a [email protected] CEL popped up on the return lane. Threw the Jetta on the scales on the way back and realized I was pig heavy. Car was 3600lbs with me in it!










_Modified by elf911 at 5:23 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAK-RBT* »_Well I didn't get into the 14s but I did take the lead back for the fastest na rabbit. 
*[email protected]*
75 degrees out with 27% humidity
Mods: 17in goals with 225/45 conti all seasons, Carbonio cai, APR 93 stage 1, dumped straight pipe catback exhaust, ecs lightweight pulley, NLS short shifter, ecs trans mount insert
Weight reduction: engine cover, spare tire w/ tools, rear seat, front passenger seat, 1/4 tank of gas, all mufflers removed








EDIT:
Here's how my night went:
Run #1 <-- horrible launch 
60' 2.477 
[email protected] 
Run #2 <-- bogged launch
60' 2.391
[email protected]
Run #3 <-- best run 
60' 2.296
*[email protected]*
Run #4 <-- best 60' but missed third 
60' 2.283 
[email protected]
Run#5 <-- good run but not the best
60' 2.304
[email protected]

_Modified by JAK-RBT at 7:36 AM 4-7-2010_

_Modified by JAK-RBT at 7:37 AM 4-7-2010_

still awesome times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im sure with some drag radials and lighter wheels you would hit 14's easy.


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

I like this.  Subscribed


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Since the search function sucks. How high are you guys launching the car. Most likely not dropping the clutch, slipping it i suppose? I havent launched my car yet....this dam clutch is too soft i still cant find the engagement point. I'm guessing around 3k or so. Those are some pretty good numbers though. This motor has potential.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

better tires and smaller wheels should get you there.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

chipless.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Any new times?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

uniblack20 said:


> Any new times?


x2

and I launch my car at 2800 with the 225s


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i ran my jetta today at Waterfest and my best time of three runs was 16.255 @ 86.38 but it was 100 degrees today and i'm not sure about the humidity. I ran against an APR stage 2 1.8t beetle and he only did 15.205 @ 90.48 . My mods are C2 93oct tune, BSH CAI and AWE cat back and i was running 225's


----------



## PlatinumMKV (Sep 12, 2010)

*New Guy*

Hey guys, been lurking for a while, but after my second time at the track, I decided to post. 
My best run of the night:

R/T .953 (I know...)
60' 2.385
330 6.827
1/8 10.501
MPH 67.69
1000 13.587
1/4 16.182
MPH 84.67

This was my fourth time ever racing at the track and I was a little nervous as I was racing my dads V6 Grand Prix... But I won 
Also ESP was on!!! and somehow it was my best time ever, seemed to get lucky and the ESP hooked up well without really dropping the rpms. To think if I had a .5 reaction time like the rabbit I raced later that night, I would have been looking pretty good for a jetta. 

BTW its a 2005.5 2.5 with a P-Flow. Pulled the spare, sub and passenger seat.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

bumping this up 

I personally have not made it to the track yet this season. I'm hoping to get one night of runs in before the season is over even though I don't have any new performance mods. 

I really wanna see someone put their NA bunny into the 14's. I know there are a few NA rabbits out there that could easily do it.


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

JAK-RBT said:


> bumping this up
> 
> I personally have not made it to the track yet this season. I'm hoping to get one night of runs in before the season is over even though I don't have any new performance mods.
> 
> I really wanna see someone put their NA bunny into the 14's. I know there are a few NA rabbits out there that could easily do it.


 I will be trying before the end of the season. I really want to go. I think the car will be faster than my 1.8t was @15.4. Fingers are crossed!!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

BlackRab08 said:


> I will be trying before the end of the season. I really want to go. I think the car will be faster than my 1.8t was @15.4. Fingers are crossed!!


 what do you have done to the bunny?


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

JAK-RBT said:


> what do you have done to the bunny?


 Unitronic 93 file, carbonio cai, ghl cat-back, bfi dog bone mount insert and stage 2 tranny mount insert, nls short shift kit. How about you?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

BlackRab08 said:


> Unitronic 93 file, carbonio cai, ghl cat-back, bfi dog bone mount insert and stage 2 tranny mount insert, nls short shift kit. How about you?


 What I had done on my latest run. You should run pretty similar to this 



JAK-RBT said:


> Well I didn't get into the 14s but I did take the lead back for the fastest na rabbit.
> *[email protected]*
> 75 degrees out with 27% humidity
> Mods: 17in goals with 225/45 conti all seasons, Carbonio cai, APR 93 stage 1, dumped straight pipe catback exhaust, ecs lightweight pulley, NLS short shifter, ecs trans mount insert
> ...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

JAK-RBT said:


> What I had done on my latest run. You should run pretty similar to this


Never took my car to the strip ever or any of my cars for that matter. Once I get my new manifold and software installed this weekend tho, I think I'll have a reason to go. I should be putting down alittle over 200whp at 7000rpms so I think I'd have a pretty nice time. I want to dyno my car first tho after I get everything installed so I actually know how much power Im putting down. Please don't quote me on these numbers yet, they're just my estimates so far.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Never took my car to the strip ever or any of my cars for that matter. Once I get my new manifold and software installed this weekend tho, I think I'll have a reason to go. I should be putting down alittle over 200whp at 7000rpms so I think I'd have a pretty nice time. I want to dyno my car first tho after I get everything installed so I actually know how much power Im putting down. Please don't quote me on these numbers yet, they're just my estimates so far.


if you have the oportunity to go to the track first please do because most tracks shut down for the winter!

With the HEP manifold and jeff's tuning i think you can get that thing into the 14's easily if you get a good run in. I'm dying to get my hands on one but I just don't have the money at the moment and the closest shop to me for the tune is 15 hours away.

I think you just might be able to get the first NA bunny in the 14s


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

JAK-RBT said:


> What I had done on my latest run. You should run pretty similar to this


I did go to the track last night and didn't do as well as a I would have liked. I had the trap speed to beat my p.r. of 15.4 with my 1.8T, but I wasn't launching very well and only managed a 15.6 @ 92. Oh well, hopefully I'll have better luck next time. I think I had more fun today at my first scca autocross event.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I ran my jetta at the fall show and go yesterday at englishtown. My best time was 15.442 at 89.5mph. I had another run in the 15.4's but my other times were in the 15.5's. I'll post the slips 
later after I'm done with classes. Mods to car are: 
C2 93oct, AWE exhaust, BSH CAI, took my summer wheels off already so just running on 205 all seasons. Car had no weight reduction and at atleast a half tank if not more


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> I ran my jetta at the fall show and go yesterday at englishtown. My best time was 15.442 at 89.5mph. I had another run in the 15.4's but my other times were in the 15.5's. I'll post the slips
> later after I'm done with classes. Mods to car are:
> C2 93oct, AWE exhaust, BSH CAI, took my summer wheels off already so just running on 205 all seasons. Car had no weight reduction and at atleast a half tank if not more


 way to rep the jetta's bro! :thumbup: 

Your the first jetta to make the list and those are good runs if you ask me. 5 speed im guessing?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

BlackRab08 said:


> I did go to the track last night and didn't do as well as a I would have liked. I had the trap speed to beat my p.r. of 15.4 with my 1.8T, but I wasn't launching very well and only managed a 15.6 @ 92. Oh well, hopefully I'll have better luck next time. I think I had more fun today at my first scca autocross event.


 good run none the less. added to the list:thumbup:


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

JAK-RBT said:


> good run none the less. added to the list:thumbup:


 Thanks! I will try to make a return visit to the track before the end of the season. I don't know if it will make a difference, but I still have yet to install the bfi tranny mount insert. I hope to get that done this week and give it another try.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

and yes its a 5 speed. i was racing against another 2.5L auto with GIAC chip, AWE exhaust and i forget which CAI he said he had but i was beating him but over a second. These runs are against my buddies 24v gti. the time he did 16.8 something happened to his car idk what though


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

idk why but i can't get my time slips to upload it just shows a blank screen


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> idk why but i can't get my time slips to upload it just shows a blank screen


 Did you host the pictures on a website like photobucket? What part of PA are you from?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

BlackRab08 said:


> Did you host the pictures on a website like photobucket? What part of PA are you from?


 yea they're on my picasa web album idk why its not working i've posted pics on here before. but anyway i'm from Easton, Pa


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh, ok. I don't know why its not working. It should be. I'm from pa as well, York.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

drag racing season is just heating up in El Paso. Winter is actually the best time to run here. Cars a few stretch bolts away from coming off the disabled list. Any predictions for c2 stg 2 on meth with an LSD on denvers at about 3600 feet


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a 10 second car? lol. [/funny]

in reality... a late 13 seconds?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Do any of you guys from PA run at pittsburgh raceway park? That's where I have gone a few times

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> drag racing season is just heating up in El Paso. Winter is actually the best time to run here. Cars a few stretch bolts away from coming off the disabled list. Any predictions for c2 stg 2 on meth with an LSD on denvers at about 3600 feet


I'm gonna say low 14's


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Update on my 1/4 mile adventures. I haven't re-entered the thread because after my last post I kept scoring worse and worse. So I have been picking at my build trying to find weak points and I found a couple.
Leaky header/cat gaskets
HEAVY rims (now running 16" steels with proper rubber)
Persistent code (O2 #2 took a dump)
Sloppy torque mount that kept snapping bolts
Now she spins her new sticky 205s and I give unchipped GTIs a run for their money. But we aren't going to leave it there for my reappearance at my local dragstrip. No sir, I am ordering a short runner intake manifold. I may be pushing it a little but I plan to have the SRI installed by the 30th and have it on the car for the week leading up to the 6th to get the ECU used to it. So intake, SRI, shorty header, catless exhaust, chip, pendulum mount and lw pulley in sligtly high altitude Vegas. What do y'all think I can do?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

chezzestix said:


> Update on my 1/4 mile adventures. I haven't re-entered the thread because after my last post I kept scoring worse and worse. So I have been picking at my build trying to find weak points and I found a couple.
> Leaky header/cat gaskets
> HEAVY rims (now running 16" steels with proper rubber)
> Persistent code (O2 #2 took a dump)
> ...


dont know, but i'm waiting to find out!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Glad to see people getting out to the track.

Andre and I are back at it again and are working with a few companies on a 2.5L n/a build, we would like to go 12's all motor. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

joel, care to share??? 

not planning on NA anymore, but i'm always interested in 2.5 development!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Glad to see this thread get some activity again. Our local track got shut down but hopefully will get bought and opened again soon.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

11.89 @ 117.96 no453

GT35R 12psi pump 94oct street tires (AWD) full interior (3075lbs) 100% street car daily driven even in winter 










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHjwMt-azMM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTimQbwMiNs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JllXhnEVyQ


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Golf 2.0T said:


> 11.89 @ 117.96 no453
> 
> GT35R 12psi pump 94oct street tires (AWD) full interior (3075lbs) 100% street car daily driven even in winter


That is one BAD 2.5 swap! Well done sir :thumbup:

Added to the list


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

JAK-RBT said:


> That is one BAD 2.5 swap! Well done sir :thumbup:
> 
> Added to the list


thanks ! you wrote mk2 swap , but its a mk3 ,i know i know its still an old car :laugh:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Glad to see people getting out to the track.
> 
> Andre and I are back at it again and are working with a few companies on a 2.5L n/a build, we would like to go 12's all motor. :thumbup:


Do I smell cams?


[delivered by an iPhone]


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Golf 2.0T said:


> thanks ! you wrote mk2 swap , but its a mk3 ,i know i know its still an old car :laugh:


oops my bad, for some reason thought the tails looked like a mk2, fixed it


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

taking my car to the track after work...hopefully we can get a mk6 on that list!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

bunnyfufu said:


> taking my car to the track after work...hopefully we can get a mk6 on that list!


lets see the time!


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

JAK-RBT said:


> lets see the time!


my best was a 15.5 im at work so i dont have the slip but ill try to get it up here soon


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

bunnyfufu said:


> my best was a 15.5 im at work so i dont have the slip but ill try to get it up here soon


not bad at all :thumbup:


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

JAK-RBT said:


> not bad at all :thumbup:


thanks..i know i can get it lower if i could get a better launch. it was boggin down to like 2k after my wheels stopped spinning which it doesnt do on the street.i had my tires at like 30psi.i think next time im just gonna leave them at 35psi or whatev there suppose to be.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

bunnyfufu said:


> thanks..i know i can get it lower if i could get a better launch. it was boggin down to like 2k after my wheels stopped spinning which it doesnt do on the street.i had my tires at like 30psi.i think next time im just gonna leave them at 35psi or whatev there suppose to be.


post up ur time slip and I'll add you to the list


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Havent been to the track in a while. I'll be taking my car soon too. Doubt it will do anything special with stretched tires and all but we'll see. 
Also mk6


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

doubt i'm making this list. all i have is revo now. 16.4 16.5 is normal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-jLFDOfYu0


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

THE KILLER RABBIT said:


> doubt i'm making this list. all i have is revo now. 16.4 16.5 is normal
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-jLFDOfYu0


Nice shifting!

Sorry Killer, the list has definitely gotten more competitive. You now have to beat 15.869 to make the top 20.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

me on the left obvioulsy..sorry this took so long to post up..been super busy at work just havent been on here that much.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

oh btw this was done with nothing taken out of the car.spare and all seats intack


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

added to the list :thumbup:


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

JAK-RBT said:


> Nice shifting!
> 
> Sorry Killer, the list has definitely gotten more competitive. You now have to beat 15.869 to make the top 20.


appreciate it! i just looked at what i did when i had all my parts and i got a 16.1... so yup still slow.


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

my laste time [email protected] 

my new time... 

1/4 [email protected] mph 
1/8 [email protected] mph 
2.29 60ft


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I might do some 1/4mi pulls when I finally get back up on the dyno to setup my w/m just to get a general idea. Pretty sure I'm at least capable of mid 13s with my current gear


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Quinny45 said:


> my laste time [email protected]
> 
> my new time...
> 
> ...


updated the list!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

do these runs require a 4th gear shift?


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

jaja123 said:


> do these runs require a 4th gear shift?


when i did mine i never got into 4th. as i was crossing the line i was getting ready to **** but never quite made it...i suspect with a good launch you would but i kept boggin down after wheel spin.i also rev out high due to my tune so it really depend on what you have done to your car. hope that helps


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a carbonio intake and straight through exhaust, dogbone insert and weight reduction to 2700lbs with a low tank of fuel. Once I get the unitronic tune I suppose i may have to shift to 4th


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

I need to get back for a new time. Since my last visit, I've added a bfi stage 2 tranny mount and the ecs crank pulley. I hope it does something...


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

where do you guys expect a 2010 golf to land in terms of times. I have intake, exhaust, and bfi dogbone and car weighs a 2700 with weight reduction on steelies. I put down 163 whp on a dyno dynamics. Maybe low 15's? hopefully? at 90-92? thinking the lower weight would help. saw steevo's time of 15.1 at around 91 with just an intake on an 09. Oh and for people shifting below 6k on 09 and up its probably better to take it near redline as we make power later. My car actually made the most hp at 6200rpm I have a dyno post up somewhere in the forums. The car feels slower after 6k only because of the loss of torque but hp is what gets you up to speed quicker.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

just did 11.121 @ 126.33mph 1.795/60ft . i also ran an 11.281 with an impressive 129.73mph

very happy

will post slip asap


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Golf 2.0T said:


> just did 11.121 @ 126.33mph 1.795/60ft . i also ran an 11.281 with an impressive 129.73mph
> 
> very happy
> 
> will post slip asap


WOW nice numbers :thumbup: 

I just checked the build thread of your golf  soooo nice!! perfection!!!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

here are the time slip from my 129.7mph run and my 11.121 run . im #757


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Haha what car were you racing on the first slip that did the 1/4 in 14.2 but was only going 65!? How the hell is that even possible or was that just a computer error or something?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

thats a 10sec car with a breakdown or something he lifted throttle


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah I was gonna say that after I already posted. That makes more sense.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

does anyone have a sri on the list. doesnt look like it. Id guess it run mid upper 14's at probaly 95-98


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ive been wanting to for awhile now but itll prolly have to wait till next summer. Ive never taken any of my cars to a track so far but the Rabbit is deffinately worthy.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

looks like the fastest jetta is pensy: 

12.) pennsydubbin - [email protected] - Jetta 

gotta beat that..>!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

go for it man! I'd like to get my car to the fall show and go next weekend to do a run with the turbo 

going to try to beat burntbunny: 

4.) burntbunny - [email protected] - C2 stage 2 Turbo Rabbit


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

thygreyt said:


> looks like the fastest jetta is pensy:
> 
> 12.) pennsydubbin - [email protected] - Jetta
> 
> gotta beat that..>!


 That's gotta be pre-turbo.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> That's gotta be pre-turbo.


 yup. did that run at last year's show and go i believe


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> go for it man! I'd like to get my car to the fall show and go next weekend to do a run with the turbo
> 
> going to try to beat burntbunny:
> 
> 4.) burntbunny - [email protected] - C2 stage 2 Turbo Rabbit


 well, the event is on the track, but on nov 22nd... lol 

hopefullly by then my LSD will be installed. 

now i just want to practice launches, and FAST changes.  and i'm going to use AWE's approach: no seats, no spare, no passenger seat, no tools, no amps, no subwoofer, just the car and me, tires at 23 and 50 psi. 

lets see how i do.  you can expect some vag com info before then.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea we'll see. When I did that time I had all seats, spare tire in, and on the stock steelies with all season tires at normal psi (~40 I think).


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I can appreciate everyone wanting to get the fastest time, but when I visit the track I keep everything in my car that would normally be in there. 
What's the point of saying "I have a xx.xx car, but only when I take everything out." 
I want to know how quick my car is on a daily basis, not when every last thing is removed. 
That's just how I do it. Not knocking anybody either.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I can appreciate everyone wanting to get the fastest time, but when I visit the track I keep everything in my car that would normally be in there.
> What's the point of saying "I have a xx.xx car, but only when I take everything out."
> I want to know how quick my car is on a daily basis, not when every last thing is removed.
> That's just how I do it. Not knocking anybody either.


 lol, thats how i have done it on the past too... and with the auto tranny i got 15.5.. but i just want to do as good as the car possibly cans. 

and on the daily tucks, i know i'll "forget" to mention that the car had everything taken out. :laugh:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, removing stuff is cheapest way to improve the time. The motor isn't that powerful and removing the interior partially plus the seats and tire are the only way I ran my rabbit as quick as I did. I don't think this motor is that powerful or torquey compared to other vw's so removing stuff makes a huge difference running basically stock setup. 

other vw 4 valves ran 15 seconds easy w/bolts ons and full interior, and power steering pumps. really wondering when this car is going to run decent times.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

new personal best : 10.79 @ 130.3mph 20psi 109oct


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

VERY nice man! Your car is freaking boss.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Golf 2.0T said:


> new personal best : 10.79 @ 130.3mph 20psi 109oct


I've seen a few of your posts but finally read your thread. Amazing build. Hopefully I can keep up.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Here at show and go right now. Best time today so far is 14.690 @ 97.01 mph. Using my all seasons and having a hard time with launching with them on :facepalm:


*Updated time: 14.649 @ 97.22 mph*


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Not bad man, not bad at all. I think you can do better tho once you get use to launching the car better. Still, good job :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea I agree. With good tires I would be able to hook up a lot better. I had to shift early in first and second because my wheels were spinning to much:thumbdown:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

My runs are on the left. The reason why I lost was because I ran faster than my dial in time:banghead:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dude, look at the list, those are some great numbers, and even better for a jetta!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

List has been updated!

Golf 2.0T's time are really making the 2.5T a force to be reckoned with! And congrats to pennsydubbin for having the fastest turbo Jetta and being 4th overall :thumbup:

Really impressive stuff guys keep up the good work. Let's see some N/A 2.5's in the 14's


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

looks like you got the PM! 

i just discovered a drag strip 10 miles from where i live... :screwy: lol... i gotta get me some good times in the list. 

i have slips of 15.5.. but i dont want to come in until i do a manual run!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

JAK-RBT said:


> ok so here's the new top 20 thread
> If I missed anyone post up and let's see who can get the first NA 2.5L into the 14s!
> 
> Please anyone and everyone that has run their 2.5L post your times and mods and i will add you to the list, company cars are welcome. If you have a timeslip post it up as well.
> ...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> dude, look at the list, those are some great numbers, and even better for a jetta!


I am pretty pleased with my times. reppin the jettas! haha



JAK-RBT said:


> List has been updated!
> 
> Golf 2.0T's time are really making the 2.5T a force to be reckoned with! And congrats to pennsydubbin for having the fastest turbo Jetta and being 4th overall :thumbup:
> 
> Really impressive stuff guys keep up the good work. Let's see some N/A 2.5's in the 14's


Thank you:beer: I beat two 2.0T's yesterday


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

on top of it all, be beat a turbo wabbit!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

added some videos on my page 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4134747-MK3-2.5-swap


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> Here at show and go right now. Best time today so far is 14.690 @ 97.01 mph. Using my all seasons and having a hard time with launching with them on :facepalm:
> 
> 
> *Updated time: 14.649 @ 97.22 mph*



First I read your post and was really sad to see your 13 second car pulling 14 second times. Then I looked at your slip. 2.6 60 foot time is pretty horrible. Some good rubber will get you a good 1.8 60 foot time which basically cuts you down to about an obtainable 13.5 if you can run the whole quarter w/out hitting 4th gear (should be lots of room on third still by my calculations). Sounds awesome, nice work, and gratz on the rabbit. Good luck learning to launch :heart:


My 09 w/extreme contacts and gutted interior (completely gutted except for air bags and dash basically) ran a 15.4XX at w/a 1.8 60 foot time. Completely stock except for an SRI which basically makes stock power w/out a tune.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, if a 2.6 is bad? 2.426 been my best... with the automatic thou. and ¼ mile: 15.647 the best i've done.

i gotta try again this year! better rubber, mounts, tranny!  we'll see.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

yes my tires really held me back from performing well this past weekend. I had to launch at a low rpm and shift first gear fast to prevent my tires from breaking lose. I had no other tires I could put on for the quarter mile runs unfortunately (summer tires worn to s*** at this point)

I wish I had my time slips still for my n/a runs when I did 15.442 with full interior jetta with i/c/e.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] 1.59 60ft


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

holy facking sh!t  

thats fast... and awesome shifting too!


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Went [email protected]ph in the Unitronic 2.5L Turbo Rabbit last night on the first pass off the trailer. Broken driveshaft on the launch of the second pass didn't allow for anymore runs. With a few more shakedown runs, should be in the mid 10's with an appropriate trap. More info next time we head out.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Updated! Would still love to see an N/A bunny make it in the 14's. I know there's cars out there that can do it with the new intake manifolds and tunes that put the 2.5L motor over 200whp. Let's see someone make it happen!



JAK-RBT said:


> ok so here's the new top 20 thread
> If I missed anyone post up and let's see who can get the first NA 2.5L into the 14s!
> 
> Please anyone and everyone that has run their 2.5L post your times and mods and i will add you to the list, company cars are welcome. If you have a timeslip post it up as well.
> ...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

JAK-RBT said:


> Updated! Would still love to see an N/A bunny make it in the 14's. I know there's cars out there that can do it with the new intake manifolds and tunes that put the 2.5L motor over 200whp. Let's see someone make it happen!


i might try it soon, so that i can claim the fastest NA jetta...


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Quick Video of the pass:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

JohnnyDrama said:


> Quick Video of the pass:


good job!

who drove?


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

*1/4 mile time slip*

you can move me to number 13! just ran at show and go and ran a [email protected] 91mph


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

new best time [email protected] on 17" street tires


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Golf 2.0T said:


> new best time [email protected] on 17" street tires


holy ****


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Golf 2.0T said:


> new best time [email protected] on 17" street tires


:thumbup::thumbup:

Picked up 15mph since last trip out?


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

Golf 2.0T said:


> new best time [email protected] on 17" street tires


Where did you find that grip? Incredible!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

that car is ****ing-bricks fast! and very minimal burnout.

and lets not look down on the driver, he looks like he is REALLY good at it.


----------



## Vdubtuner9773 (Oct 23, 2012)

Man, you guys are freaking awesome. Glad I got on this forum with a people and their 2.5's. So much inspiration. I'll be reppin' the Jetta's with my N/A. I was just about to go forced induction, but now, I'm definitely going all motor.

I swear Penny and Golf get better times EVERY TIME they run.
I'm done lurking now. I'mma be down in Alabama at APR and then I'll post up what I got. I want on this list!

It's all I'll ever know.....Dubbin'


----------



## "German"mk1gti (Oct 4, 2010)

*first NA jetta in the top 20*

2007 jetta . Custom cat back exhaust, carbonio intake, and Apr tune. No back seat or spare tire. [email protected] 87.43


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

List has been updated! Let's see those times rolling in for the new season 



JAK-RBT said:


> 1.) Golf 2.0T - [email protected] - 97 GTI AWD 2.5T Swap


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking to add to this list this summer!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Looking to add to this list this summer!


 if you didnt have a smaller/lighter car, i'd take you on!  

i should run something this year as well


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> if you didnt have a smaller/lighter car, i'd take you on!
> 
> i should run something this year as well


 Don't you worry Fred, we will have our own little bout in the mountains


----------



## W220s (Jul 8, 2011)

2011 Jetta 5sp - 16 flat . Stock(Resonator delete) with Bridgestone Turanzas(stock) at PBIR


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

*show and go*

this year at show and go i plan on being faster! i want that fastest n/a time. just put on c2 SRI and getting retuned. trying to break 14 seconds! hopefully lol


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

After my tune ill see what I can get


----------



## LVDubn (Mar 14, 2012)

I live my life a quarter mile at a time. Nothing else matters: not the mortgage, not the store, not my team and all their bullsh!t. For those ten seconds or less, I'm free.

Dominic "Dom" Toretto...


----------

